# Java Fehler oder was ist das?



## Gast (22. Mrz 2007)

hi leute hab mla ne kurze frage und zwar hab ich bei manchen sachen wie auf homepages oder anderen anwednungen keine bilder sondern nur so einen kleinen icon für das bild, ich dachte das ist ein java fehler hab es neu runtergeladen aber der fehler ist immer noch.

ich kenn mich mit dem zeug ne aus kann mir jemand helfen?


ps: bilder liegen bei 


im link


----------



## AlArenal (22. Mrz 2007)

Und was soll das mit Java zu tun haben?


----------



## Gast (22. Mrz 2007)

na ich dachte das die bilder die dort angezeigt werden irgendwie über java laufen?  ich kenn mich ja mit sowas nicht aus.

deswegen frage ich ja was das sein könnte, mein gedanke war eben das es irgendwas mit java zu tun hat, aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren beleeren.


----------



## bubu (6. Apr 2007)

Aehm, nein hat es wohl nicht.


----------



## Ariol (15. Apr 2007)

Hat wohl eher mit den Einstellungen im InternetExplorer zu tun.


----------

